# what length rod do you wade with



## txdukklr

I'm talking baitcast.

I'm really thinking i'd like to go to a much shorter rod . . . . 6'2" or even shorter. I currently fish with 6'6" after getting rid of the 7'. Is there a point of diminishing returns?


----------



## Sisco Kid

6'2" / 6'5" I just depends on my mood I have several I've built and a few that others have built for me.


----------



## LA Cox

I usually use a 6'6...I've got a 6'2 that I use with tops but normally I stay with the 6'6.

Late,
Cox


----------



## tspitzer

I have a Billystx wade stix the length really does not matter to me--but a short handle does, it really helps in sitting the hook--does not get in my shirt as BAD..


----------



## CoogFisher12

I use 6'6" med. action. Have caught all sorts of fish on tthem on many different types of bait, never had a problem. Really nice for flicking artificial baits, but I've even fished for reds with cut mullet on a rod that length. 

All in all, it depends on what you're throwing that day.


----------



## Trouthunter

6' 6" Medium action.

TH


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Trouthunter said:


> 6' 6" Medium action.
> 
> TH


This

Sent from that East 5


----------



## dan_wrider

7'6" medium.


----------



## troutless

6'6" and 6" for fishing in the bays out of my kayak and wade fishing with artificials with the exception of Big Top Water Plugs.7"0"
Also when fishing them in the surf I use a 7'0" AND 7'5" Med Action casting plugs and large Spoons.


----------



## fishnfowler2

I own and use three rods, all 6'6". 2 medium action, one is a medium-heavy, Fish for and catch the three main bay fish: specs ,reds and flounder. Wade and kayak. Currently sold on this size! I do own a 6'0" medium which has been collecting dust the last 3 yrs since I went to the 6'6" size. I fish all artificial.


----------



## hog_down

dan_wrider said:


> 7'6" medium.


That's what I use.


----------



## DadSaid

7-0 medium.. I have a 6-6 medium, I just can't get use to it.


----------



## brums79

I use a 6'6" Stick Em Wader Light witha Revo Inshore. It's nice and light and strong enough to work bull reds


----------



## OnedayScratch

7'.


----------



## irbjd

6'6" Waterloo Ultra Mag or Slam Mag. It's medium power, extra-fast action.


----------



## txdukklr

irbjd said:


> 6'6" Waterloo Ultra Mag or Slam Mag. It's medium power, extra-fast action.


I'm wading with my 6'6" ultra mag or hp lite, about to call em and have em build me a custom version was thinking a 6'3"


----------



## wesd31

6'8" medium for now, but next rod will be waterloo 6'6" med light fast action


----------



## fluffycharm

*might think i'm crazy*

10'6" St Croix wild river...

its not crazy when you can launch your bait into the 3rd gut where all the fish are and everyone can't...


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

6'6" ftu green rod light extra fast and 6'9" ftu green rod medium light extra fast


----------



## Jean Scurtu

fluffycharm said:


> 10'6" St Croix wild river...
> 
> its not crazy when you can launch your bait into the 3rd gut where all the fish are and everyone can't...


:texasflag

You are not crazy,you know what you doing for sure.I am fishing ,but just from the bank(i can'wade for medical reason)with spinning rod over 10' and just with artificial.
In this picture you can see one 10'4"spinning rod build by me on ALL STAR AUSTIN 9' W 10 fly blank +extension HELIUM LTA (from Kistler) fighting with the black drum from my avatar.
In the second picture you can see may 16'4" graphite telescopic rod catching on jigs one nice flounder at ROLLOVER PASS and one red fish 40 inch,23 lb.(C&R)with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.in the last picture.
Last 2 pictures was taking by ED SNYDER outdoor reporter .


----------



## sun burn

H&H backcountry 6'9" excellent wading rod!! Even though I haven't used mine yet!!


----------



## fluffycharm

*long rodders!*

 plus if u wade the bays u can cover more ground with less walking

and if you go to livingston, u can viirtually lauch your setup right up there with the boats...

Glad I'm not the only one.. 



Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> You are not crazy,you know what you doing for sure.I am fishing ,but just from the bank(i can'wade for medical reason)with spinning rod over 10' and just with artificial.
> In this picture you can see one 10'4"spinning rod build by me on ALL STAR AUSTIN 9' W 10 fly blank +extension HELIUM LTA (from Kistler) fighting with the black drum from my avatar.
> In the second picture you can see may 16'4" graphite telescopic rod catching on jigs one nice flounder at ROLLOVER PASS and one red fish 40 inch,23 lb.(C&R)with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.in the last picture.
> Last 2 pictures was taking by ED SNYDER outdoor reporter .


----------



## Junior_Angler

If you are looking to wade just with plastics like sand eel, TTF, bass assassin, etc then I would recomend a medium light at 6'5'' to 6'9'' I have a Laguna light wader II and it is great for everything really. If im burnin topwaters all mornin I would prefer the light wader II. Its a medium action blank, but its great for heavier baits like corky, topdog, skitterwalk, maniac mullet, etc. I have a Laguna Devil stick at 6'9'' and I prefer it for lighter baits like 1/16oz to 1/4oz jigheads. Its all about what you prefer. I personally like a little more whip in the rodtip thats why I like a medium light action rod. I actually use my light wader II for carolina rigs at the jettys with 3/4oz weights, you just have to be careful with it and try not to rally pop it when casting. I think an all around good rod for wading would be a 6'6'' medium light fast action rod. But once again its all about preferance.


----------



## txdukklr

I walked in my office this morning with a very long tube sitting there from waterloo. Custom built 6'4" ultra in LSU colors, slimmer grip, upgraded reel seat and black recoils.

I've got a metanium that's been sitting here for a week waiting for her to get here!


----------



## usantillana

6ft 2"/ 6ft 6" top/tout


----------



## Smackdaddy53

6'4" Laguna Latis and 6'2" Laguna Wader Lt 2

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Cmac4075

6'4'' Laguna Light Wader I and 6'2'' Laguna Light Wader II


----------



## Jean Scurtu

fluffycharm said:


> plus if u wade the bays u can cover more ground with less walking
> 
> and if you go to livingston, u can viirtually lauch your setup right up there with the boats...
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one..


:texasflag

Here you can see me fighting with one nice paddle fish ,fault hooked(C&R),with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.,jig 1/32 oz.with on rod over 10 ' guilt by me on ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM) 9' W 5 fly blank+extension and some white bass catch with the same rig and long rod below LIVINGSTON DAM from the bank.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Mine varies with the temperature of the water.


----------



## Blackhawk78418

H&H kevlar 6'9" my everything rod love it


----------



## seabo

6-6 Medium light fast


----------



## mysteryfisherman

7 ft. All the way, everyday. Also use 10ft and 12 ft


----------



## Jeno

6'2" Laguna solo cyclone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid

Nice rod Jeno

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------

